# da bekomme ich eben ne SMS , war: Dimoco Abo



## Julyy (27 Juli 2013)

So ein verdammter scheiß,  da bekomme ich eben ne SMS in der Stand:
Aktuelle Abo-Gebühren betragen 64.95 €
Ich hab jedoch nichts runtergeladen,  noch habe ich ein Abo abgeschlossen. 
Bin danach auf den link gegangen,  aber selbst da stand keine Leistung. ..was nun?


----------



## Antiscammer (27 Juli 2013)

Bitte mal lesen:

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/threads/handy-drittanbieter-ist-nicht-gleich-drittanbieter.34844/

http://www.antispam-ev.de/wiki/Handy-Abo-Abzocke


----------

